# Fernseher zum Zocken mit 50 oder 100 Hz?



## Juicebag (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo. Ich habe nun seit über 10  Jahren meinen kleinen Röhrenfernseher und will auch vor allem wegen  meiner Xbox 360 endlich auf HDTV umsteigen. 

Meine Wohnung ist zwar nicht so groß, aber 37 Zoll und Full HD solltens  schon sein. 

Da ich ein Sparfuchs bin, hab ich mir somit den LG 37LD450 ausgeguckt.  ^^

Der soll angeblich alles haben, was man so braucht. Nur hat er nur eine  50 Hz Darstellung. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob das beim Zocken ein Problem  darstellen könnte, da viele meiner Xbox Games mindestens 60 hz verlangen  (kann es außerdem sein, dass 50 Hz nicht so gut für die Augen sind???).

Mit knapp 450 € wäre der TV halt schon ein super Angebot. Ich muss auch  dazu erwähnen, dass ich kein eingefleischter Cineast bin, der zwanghaft  nach dem perfekten Bild sucht. 
Allerdings würds mich schon interessieren, ob ich mit den besagten 50 Hz  Einschränkungen hätte insoweit, dass das Bild bei schnellen Spielen,  wie z.B. Fifa, so stark verschommen ist, dass es wirklich auch nem  objektiven und unerfahrenen Betrachter negativ ins Auge fällt und  unschön wirkt, bzw. was noch viel schlimmer wäre, dass manche Games  einfach mit den 50 Hz nicht spielbar wären... 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Befürchtungen entkräften, weil dann einer  Anschaffung des Gerätes nichts mehr im Wege stünde. 

Ach ja. Mehr Geld möchte ich nur sehr ungern ausgeben. 450 € sind für  mich schon sehr viel und ich möchte einfach nicht noch mehr in einen Fernseher stecken.

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Larson (1. Juli 2010)

Wie kommst du jetzt auf 50 Hz? 
Jeder HD-TV kann 60 Hz verarbeiten. Und Flimmern gibts keines bei TFT/LCD Bildschirmen. 
Nach Angaben der Reaktionszeit sollte auch nichts verschwommen sein. 

*Aber wie das Bild wirklich aussieht, kann man nur sagen wenn man es selber sieht!*

Ich bin mit meinem LG-TFT sehr zufrieden.

mfg


----------



## Superwip (1. Juli 2010)

100Hz sorgt für einen massiv erhöhten Inputlag, der bei TVs onehin auch so oft schon sehr hoch ist und ist damit beim Spielen definitiv nicht zu empfehlen; eine Ausnahme stellt der 120Hz Modus der neuen 3D TVs dar


----------

